
Show HN: The first ad blocker for podcasts - shadesofmike
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/podblocker-block-podcasts/id1133018564?mt=8
======
shadesofmike
Hi everyone, I got sick of hearing the same ads over and over again in
podcasts, so I made this ad blocker for podcasts.

How it detects ads?

The app detect ads by either a user identifying an ad (by clicking the
Podblocker button) or by a large minority of users skipping forward at the
same point in a podcast. Once an ad is identified, we have a team that locates
the exact starting and ending position of the ad.

Why not use ML to identify ads?

We would love to, but we can't work out how to make it economically feasible.
A bag-of-words model we think would work reasonably well to detect an ad.
However, at this stage, the cost of speech to text recognition is around $0.02
a minute, so if you are identifying ads in 10,000 podcasts that release once a
week with an average duration of 45 minutes you are looking at spending around
$468,000 a year just to get speech to text recognition.

If anyone has any other ideas on how to tackle this we are all ears.

~~~
gigatexal
Do you think poscasters show ads because they want to? They do so to support
themselves and the cost of putting on high quality programs. They're often
easy enough to skip. I would have been indifferent to your app if not for the
.99 cent a month subscription which to me feels like theft.

~~~
shadesofmike
The app works by blocking ads that the community finds objectionable. We have
found that a lot of users are frustrated by longer and longer ads, repetitive
ads, and ads inappropriate for their interests. In particular, a lot of our
users are not based in America, so an ad for buying US postage stamps isn't
that relevant.

We allow users to subscribe to up to 6 podcasts without paying the
subscription fee. I think this is a pretty good deal. Unfortunately, unlike a
desktop ad blocker - we need a lot of human involvement to block the ads.

~~~
gigatexal
That's good to know. I guess then this is for an audience that doesn't include
me because the tech podcasts I listen to often have repeated ads of about 1 to
2 minites in length but they are relevant to the audience (tech meetups or
conferences, hired.com and others for job finding, or even the random blue
apron spots) or are easy to skip as they happen at around the same time and
for about the same lengths. Good luck.

~~~
gigatexal
*minutes (apparently I can't type)

